# Schwannoma



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for neural foraminal Schwannoma at t8-9


thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## 007CPC (Oct 11, 2008)

*215.9*

215.9 (2008 code): Unless you can get a more specific morphology term you can code a more specific vol. 1 code; Otherwise just follow the conventions in the alphabetic and instructional notes in the tabular.


----------

